# My First Discus Tank



## Cichlid2010 (Apr 21, 2010)

This is my first attempt on Discus keeping.

Setup:
-Tank: 58 Gallon breeder
-Lighting: Marineland LED
-Filtration: Rena XP3, Fluval 305, 2 x Hydro V sponge filters
-Heater: 2 x Marineland Stealth Heaters

Discus: 
-2 x Cobalt Blue Juveniles
-3 x Red Turq Juveniles
(All from April's. Thanks April for these wonderful Discuss)

Tankmates: 
-5 x Clown Loaches
-6 x German Blue Rams 
(Thanks Richard for the nice Rams)

Suggestions, Comments, Welcome!

Enjoy!



























































































Coming Soon: Pictures of Rams and Loaches


----------



## BubbaGump_59 (Jul 23, 2010)

wow those are amazing discus!!! love em!


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

Good job . The tank looks great. Can't wait to see these guys all grown up...


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 2, 2010)

Congrats. Looks very good - fish & tank.


----------



## Cichlid2010 (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks! More pictures coming.


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Very nice!

Did you attach your wood somehow so that it floats or is it just that it's still a bit dry and it will sink down eventually? (hint hint: I actually like it up there! ).


----------



## Cichlid2010 (Apr 21, 2010)

Totally agree, I like the floating driftwood as well. They are dry when I bought them, so, it will take sometime for them to sink.


----------



## Roaming Ravyn (Jul 15, 2010)

Wow - Discus are amazing. I am setting up my first Discus Tank. I am in need of more filtration after reading your post...


----------



## Cichlid2010 (Apr 21, 2010)

You probably won't need as much filtration as my tank has. One XP3 and 1 hydro V should be enough for my 58 gallon. I just don't have the time to do many water changes per week. How big is your tank?


----------

